# Did Burt's Bees sell?



## lisalulu

I'm hoping I'm posting in the right place. I was just reading our recent co-op newsletter and there was a small paragraph on Burt's Bees possibly getting bought by Clorox?? Is it true-hoping someone here has heard if the deal went through?


----------



## JessicaS

Yes










http://www.burtsbees.com/webapp/wcs/...0051&langId=-1


----------



## Dabble

Oh man.

At first glance I really don't like that. At second glance I don't know what to think. I just hope Clorox leaves the line alone and doesn't start fiddling with things.


----------



## Eben'sMama

: I can't wait until all the products I use are owned by the same huge, evil corporation.


----------



## lorelei

OH, no!!!!!! I was looking forward to being able to justify buying the baby lotion next summer when dc3 comes along. Crapola.

WTF do all the evil conglomerates have to pillage everything?!?!?


----------



## Turquesa

First Tom's of Maine, now this!


----------



## happyhippiemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
First Tom's of Maine, now this!









Wait, Tom's of Maine? Got bought?

I really do love my ignorance sometimes. Now I'm







:


----------



## Turquesa

Procter & Gamble.







:


----------



## maplesugar

That sucks.
I just discovered their repair serum and love it.


----------



## dbsam

I didn't know about either of these sales. Althought the info is disappointing thank you for listing it. I guess I'll be looking for a new toothpaste and a few replacements for the BB products.


----------



## kamilla626

That stinks.


----------



## dbsam

FYI: I just did a quick look-up...Tom's of Maine was purchased by Colgate-Palmolive not P&G.


----------



## dbsam

I know this is a little OT, but since Tom's of Maine came up...I was thinkng of sending something like this to them: (I'd like to send something to Burt's Bees too.)

_I was so sorry to hear about your partnership with Colgate-Palmolive. Although we have been using your products for years, I am no longer a customer.

While I understand the concept that companies like Colgate-Palmolive may learn from the success of animal/environmentally friendly companies and eventually become concerned with animal testing, animal ingredients, environmental issues, or chemicals in products and to promote this we should continue to purchase your products to 'show' how popular these beliefs are hoping to convert the Colgate-Palmolive's of the world. However, I cannot support a company who I feel is simply profiting from both markets - the compassionate consumer and other consumers.

I will continue to show my support for cruelty-free, compassionate, environmental products by purchasing from a company that is 100% committed to this ideal._

Does it make sense? (I am tired...) It has the worlds longest run-on sentence! I know it won't do any good now. I think it would just make me feel better.


----------



## TheTruth

Its not pillaging you wench. Burts Bees sold out. Unless they are a publically traded company then the only people who have the final say are the CEOs and I think the stockholders. Blame them, not clorox.


----------



## bellabear

uugh. I used to use a lot of Burt's stuff, but noticed they use a lot of "fragrance" in their products and smelled strong to me. I did get some of the diaper ointment the other day (no fragrance), guess I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Thalia

If you like the Burt's Bees products, you might want to check out the Clear Hills Honey company. They make some really nice beeswax creams and lotions and lip balms, and it's a family owned business.

http://www.clearhillshoney.com/


----------



## funkygranolamama

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
I run a health food store and am in charge of ordering. Where the heck does this lead me? People WANT Burt's Bees. I want it. Now, I don't know what to do. Maybe I should put up a sign by burt's bees that informs people it's been sold (in case they care). Boo.


----------



## dbsam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellabear* 
uugh. I used to use a lot of Burt's stuff, but noticed they use a lot of "fragrance" in their products and smelled strong to me. I did get some of the diaper ointment the other day (no fragrance), guess I won't be doing that again.

For the kids, I prefer California Baby or Jason products over the Burt's Bees. I really like the CA Baby calendula cream as a diaper or 'boo boo' ointment.


----------



## 2crazykids

I don't know who owns Hyland's but they make a fantastic diaper ointment.

I've stopped using BB's years ago. Never really liked their stuff and there are soooo many better companies and products out there.

Is Jason sold yet?


----------



## dbsam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2crazykids* 
Is Jason sold yet?

I hope not, we've been using several of their products. Was there a pending sale?


----------



## happyhippiemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkygranolamama* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
I run a health food store and am in charge of ordering. Where the heck does this lead me? People WANT Burt's Bees. I want it. Now, I don't know what to do. Maybe I should put up a sign by burt's bees that informs people it's been sold (in case they care). Boo.

I think that's a wonderful idea. It would really mean a lot to me if I went into my local co-op and saw a sign next to the huge display of BB. I guess it's a bit of a risk that BB sales would go down and the inventory would be screwed, but a store that would show their commitment to their ideals to that degree would have my







forever.


----------



## Shoe

Why is it bad that they were bought by Clorox? Just asking.


----------



## dbsam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippiemama* 
I think that's a wonderful idea. It would really mean a lot to me if I went into my local co-op and saw a sign next to the huge display of BB. I guess it's a bit of a risk that BB sales would go down and the inventory would be screwed, but a store that would show their commitment to their ideals to that degree would have my







forever.


I think that is a great idea too.


----------



## Momtwice

Sorry, mistake post.


----------



## delphiniumpansy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shoe* 
Why is it bad that they were bought by Clorox? Just asking.

I have same question. I think it is really cool that Toms is now in major grocery and pharmacy stores now. It opens the market up for them. They could not do that on their own but after they got bought they did. Now more and more people will buy natural deo and toothpaste, etc. Same now for Burts. As long as the products stay the same, it helps them to have access to manufacturing larger quantities and distributing to major stores. So more people will buy them. Seems good for all. More and more people are interested in natural and organic products so everyone wins.

check this out

http://cornucopia.org/index.php/who-owns-organic/


----------



## tankgirl73

Awwwwwwwww man, I didn't know about that or Tom's of Maine. *sigh* I don't use a LOT of BB stuff but always thought it looked so neat, and I do like the lip balm. And we use Tom's mouthwash. Guess I'm'a gonna keep shopping...


----------



## delphiniumpansy

PS jason is owned by hain-celestial which is owned by heinz


----------



## jamsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorelei* 

WTF do all the evil conglomerates have to pillage everything?!?!?

I totally blame Burt's Bees, Tom's and all of the other companies out there for being greedy cowards......not the corporations who bought them out. What is so wrong with staying somewhat small and offering quality? Greed got the best of them IMO.


----------



## ian'smommaya

did anyone else catch this? "As you've probably heard by now, we at Burt's Bees are entering an exciting new chapter in our lives as a result of the recent sale of the company to The Clorox Company. It's a great opportunity to help us better deliver *against* our mission of making truly natural personal products available to everyone, everywhere."

bolding mine. against their mission to make truely natural products?
sounds about right to me.


----------



## delphiniumpansy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
did anyone else catch this? "As you've probably heard by now, we at Burt's Bees are entering an exciting new chapter in our lives as a result of the recent sale of the company to The Clorox Company. It's a great opportunity to help us better deliver *against* our mission of making truly natural personal products available to everyone, everywhere."

bolding mine. against their mission to make truely natural products?
sounds about right to me.

Actually, that statement makes no sense your way of understanding it or the opposite. I just wrote to them to ask them what that means.

They also say this.

Quote:

You can keep counting on Burt's Bees in the ways you always have. We will always stay steadfast behind our values and commitment to making the best natural personal care products with the most environmentally sensitive packaging and nature-safe manufacturing processes. And, above all, we'll continue on with our social mission to make people's lives better every day, naturally.


----------



## jamsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
did anyone else catch this? "As you've probably heard by now, we at Burt's Bees are entering an exciting new chapter in our lives as a result of the recent sale of the company to The Clorox Company. It's a great opportunity to help us better deliver *against* our mission of making truly natural personal products available to everyone, everywhere."

bolding mine. against their mission to make truely natural products?
sounds about right to me.











I didn't even catch that the first time! Holy S*@#!


----------



## greenmansions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
did anyone else catch this? "As you've probably heard by now, we at Burt's Bees are entering an exciting new chapter in our lives as a result of the recent sale of the company to The Clorox Company. It's a great opportunity to help us better deliver *against* our mission of making truly natural personal products available to everyone, everywhere."

bolding mine. against their mission to make truely natural products?
sounds about right to me.


"against" used like that is very common in corporations - you deliver against your objectives for the year whether it's your personal objectives, a brand's objectives or the corporate objectives. The objectives are defined up front and you deliver against them. Weird usage, I know, but it really means "meeting" the objective/mission.

FWIW, these small companies cannot begin to get broader distribution without the backing of a large corporation. For one thing, and honestly this is probably a bigger deal than scaling up manufactuing, is paying slotting allowances at the big retailers. Slotting allowances can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars for a large line of products and small companies just cannot pay. These allowances are a fee paid to get shelf space. They can play into how good a position on the shelf your products get. Certain spots are proven to sell better because they catch the consumer's eye more.

Anyway, I am on the fence about these buy-outs. If the big guys really can refrain from messing with the products, then maybe it won't be so bad. But I know historically, they have a hard time doing that. They are always looking for ways to cut costs and improve the bottom line for stockholders.


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
I have same question. I think it is really cool that Toms is now in major grocery and pharmacy stores now. It opens the market up for them. They could not do that on their own but after they got bought they did. Now more and more people will buy natural deo and toothpaste, etc. Same now for Burts. As long as the products stay the same, it helps them to have access to manufacturing larger quantities and distributing to major stores. So more people will buy them. Seems good for all. More and more people are interested in natural and organic products so everyone wins.

check this out

http://cornucopia.org/index.php/who-owns-organic/


Burt's Bees did not test on animals, now they are owned by a company that does test on animals.

That is only one of the issues things like this brings up.


----------



## Panthira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Burt's Bees did not test on animals, now they are owned by a company that does test on animals.

That is only one of the issues things like this brings up.

Wow, good answer.

And great thread!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Ack! We love Burt's Bees AND Tom's of Maine









I saw the suggestion for Clear Hills Honey but does anyone have any replacement suggestions for Tom's? We use their deodorant and toothpaste. I use a fluoride free cinnamint, DS uses the kids fluoride free and DP uses their dry mouth formula. I hate sell outs


----------



## delphiniumpansy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Burt's Bees did not test on animals, now they are owned by a company that does test on animals.

That is only one of the issues things like this brings up.

As a company, burts does not test on animals. But they use ingredients that have been tested on animals. Do you really think the ingredients they use have never been tested on animals? Just google any of them and you can find where they have been used by other companies on animals.

Also, as a company, being bought by clorox does not mean they are going to start doing animal testing. One would have to write to them and ask them yourself to be sure.

I would like to have more information on this issue. I am not disagreeing but I would like to see someone other than me write to BB and ask these questions. I will certainly post back when I get a response to my question.


----------



## delphiniumpansy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
Ack! We love Burt's Bees AND Tom's of Maine









I saw the suggestion for Clear Hills Honey but does anyone have any replacement suggestions for Tom's? We use their deodorant and toothpaste. I use a fluoride free cinnamint, DS uses the kids fluoride free and DP uses their dry mouth formula. I hate sell outs









Desert essence and Nature's Gate are two good brands. Desert essence is owned by Country Life. Nature's Gate is owned by Levlad. Both brands score a one, as does BBs toothpaste, at the Skindeep database.


----------



## greenmansions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
As a company, burts does not test on animals. But they use ingredients that have been tested on animals. Do you really think the ingredients they use have never been tested on animals? Just google any of them and you can find where they have been used by other companies on animals.

Also, as a company, being bought by clorox does not mean they are going to start doing animal testing. One would have to write to them and ask them yourself to be sure.

I would like to have more information on this issue. I am not disagreeing but I would like to see someone other than me write to BB and ask these questions. I will certainly post back when I get a response to my question.


This is totally true - I worked in the personal care industry for nearly 14 years so I know of this first hand. The way the non-animal testing companies get around that issue is by using raw materials that are older, no new technology, and that mostly have previously been tested on animals. Then they claim that their formulas are not tested on animals, which is true. But very few (if any) can say that about all the ingredients in their formulas. (I have been out of the industry for awhile now, so I can't say for sure if some new ingredients have crept in that were not animal tested.)


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
As a company, burts does not test on animals. But they use ingredients that have been tested on animals. Do you really think the ingredients they use have never been tested on animals? Just google any of them and you can find where they have been used by other companies on animals.

Also, as a company, being bought by clorox does not mean they are going to start doing animal testing. One would have to write to them and ask them yourself to be sure.

I would like to have more information on this issue. I am not disagreeing but I would like to see someone other than me write to BB and ask these questions. I will certainly post back when I get a response to my question.

I make a lot of personal care items so I understand that many ingredients that are used traditionally have already been tested on animals. Most EOs, base oils, preservatives ect have already been tested.

However, Clorox *currently* tests on animals.

Burt's Bees, being owned by Clorox is now a part of the same company. Burt's Bees can no longer say they have nothing to do with animal testing. They do, they are *owned* by Clorox, which currently tests on animals. Money spent on Burt's Bees will still line the pockets of a company that does animal testing.

Like the Body Shop, the Body Shop is now owned by Loreal so they also are a part of a company that currently tests on animals.


----------



## lisalulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 

Like the Body Shop, the Body Shop is now owned by Loreal so they also are a part of a company that currently tests on animals.

They are? I had no clue!


----------



## lisalulu

Dh and I talk about this issue a lot. On one hand, its great that the bigger company means more people have access to it and that its in the mainstream. But in some cases (many?) its hard to trust the bigger company-if they truly had the same ideals as the small organic/natural company, it seems they would have been in it from the beginning instead.


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalulu* 
They are? I had no clue!

Yeah, sorry.


----------



## MoonWillow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I make a lot of personal care items so I understand that many ingredients that are used traditionally have already been tested on animals. Most EOs, base oils, preservatives ect have already been tested.

However, Clorox *currently* tests on animals.

Burt's Bees, being owned by Clorox is now a part of the same company. Burt's Bees can no longer say they have nothing to do with animal testing. They do, they are *owned* by Clorox, which currently tests on animals. Money spent on Burt's Bees will still line the pockets of a company that does animal testing.

Like the Body Shop, the Body Shop is now owned by Loreal so they also are a part of a company that currently tests on animals.

This is crazy. I heard about the sale right after buying two large gift bags full of BB stuff from the last Frontier co op I was in for my sisters' Christmas gifts. They are still getting them







but after that I won't buy anything else from them. I am sure they don't care since they are now available in the mainstream baby aisle.


----------



## Turquesa

The magazine VegNews recently conducted a poll about whether these corporate buy-outs/sell-outs were a good or bad thing. There were compelling answers on both sides. But ultimately, the profits line the pockets of the CEO who does business as usual with the parent corporation.

BTW, I'm confused about something...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
.Like the Body Shop, the Body Shop is now owned by Loreal so they also are a part of a company that currently tests on animals.

I've heard this, too. But when I made a customer inquiry, somebody from L'oreal emailed me and told me that the company stopped testing on animals in 1989.







: Am I missing something? If I'm getting off-topic, you can PM me.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed

actually, I believe Loreal is a Nestle company uke:

nak


----------



## Isabello

I still remember my shock when Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream went corporate. To this day, I am sure that the formula for "Phish Food" was changed. The marshmallow swirl has never been the same. That said, don't give up with the personal care products. There are some amazing small companies out there. Two that are lesser known are Indigo Wild (www.indigowild.com) and the Island Soap Company in Kauai (www.islandsoap.com). Island Soap makes the most delicious lotions and shampoos, right on the island, not to mention soaps, fabulous pineapple or mango lip balms, etc. I also like EO brand, though I'm not sure who they are affiliated with. Almost every community has local products these days....buy local when you can! And, I was recently surprised to see Indigo Wild products on the drugstore.com website which I use for Stretch Island fruit leather...which also just got sold out and no longer ship to Alaska for free. I used to buy cases directly from the family that made the fruit leather. I also think the quality has gone down. It's always something.


----------



## elspethshimon

I got a very interesting email from Burt's today regarding my very short email indicating my displeasure with their decision to sell. If anyone is interested in seeing a copy, PM me.


----------



## delphiniumpansy

I still have not gotten a response from them for my email of a week or more ago.







:


----------



## Twwly

There's no way I would ever support Clorox. NO way. Their products are poison. I love(d) the BB's Farmers Friend hand cream, but when I heard they sold, I stopped buying.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Well, I can't say I'm surprised. All in the name of the almighty dollar.


----------



## digitsums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
This is crazy. I heard about the sale right after buying two large gift bags full of BB stuff from the last Frontier co op I was in for my sisters' Christmas gifts. They are still getting them







but after that I won't buy anything else from them. I am sure they don't care since they are now available in the mainstream baby aisle.









I think there is good reason not to assume that takeovers like this are OK. For example, Seeds of Change was acquired, I believe, by the M & M company, and they started putting their organic seeds in plastic packages and gradually introducing more chemicals and petroleum-based products. If the companies were large, but separate, and primarily concerned with the stockholder's bottom line, I would not worry so much. However, it looks like the companies are by no means separate. You can trace the biggest corporations back to a complex of only a few companies. There is no competition there to protect the consumer. The Organic Consumers Association has some information on this. I think that capitalist competition helps the consumer. If all successful companies get bought up by a few mega-marketers, then the mega-marketers will win and the consumers will probably lose.


----------



## kpb

man...I've learned so much today on the activism board--infant foreskins in face lotion and now burt's selling out!!







:

what really gets me fired up about all of these corporate takeovers is that all of the eco-minded consumers that truly catalyzed these companies into their economy will eventually hear about the switch and stop buying the product...their place is then taken over by some febrile lunatic who thinks he's doing the right thing by buying this corporately natural product.

reckon it's just the zeitgeist...but still.................

cheers
Kyara


----------



## BathrobeGoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2crazykids* 
I don't know who owns Hyland's but they make a fantastic diaper ointment.

I've stopped using BB's years ago. Never really liked their stuff and there are soooo many better companies and products out there.

Is Jason sold yet?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dbsam* 
I hope not, we've been using several of their products. Was there a pending sale?

Just an FYI...
JASON is owned by the Hain Celestial Group which is in turn owned by Heinz Cooperation...so yeah...they were sold a long time ago to a huge cooperation, though Heinz is one of the way less evil ones but they do own a HUGE share of the organic/natural market...

if you want to get really depressed read this...

http://www.endgame.org/organics.html


----------



## delphiniumpansy

infant foreskin in lotion? What?


----------



## zaner'smama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamsmama* 
I totally blame Burt's Bees, Tom's and all of the other companies out there for being greedy cowards......not the corporations who bought them out. What is so wrong with staying somewhat small and offering quality? Greed got the best of them IMO.









: Yep, they got greedy. It's too bad. I regularly use a couple of Burt's Bees products and have been replacing them since I found this out. Didn't know about Tom's though. Too bad, I just recently bought one of their new toothpastes to try for my son (to replace the discontinued BB one that we loved). Ugh.


----------



## blizzard_babe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkygranolamama* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
I run a health food store and am in charge of ordering. Where the heck does this lead me? People WANT Burt's Bees. I want it. Now, I don't know what to do. Maybe I should put up a sign by burt's bees that informs people it's been sold (in case they care). Boo.

That sounds like a good idea... maybe add something like "ask a salesperson if you're interested in similar products under different kinds of ownership!" and then make sure salespeople are up to snuff on their products... and make sure you have lots of alternatives in stock.

*so bummed about this sale*


----------



## kaylee18

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
infant foreskin in lotion? What?

These amputated baby parts are routinely used to make ingredients for skin cream, as well as being used to make "artificial skin" for testing many products to see if the products are caustic. They are put on culture media in labs and grown into amounts much greater than the initial area. There are some threads with more details here on MDC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isabello* 
There are some amazing small companies out there. Two that are lesser known are Indigo Wild (www.indigowild.com) and the Island Soap Company in Kauai (www.islandsoap.com). Island Soap makes the most delicious lotions and shampoos, right on the island, not to mention soaps, fabulous pineapple or mango lip balms, etc.

Island Soap and Candle Works - I've visited, but was not able to determine whether they use artificial colors or "fragrance oils" (which are often synthetic). The descriptor "natural" is not regulated on soap or other non-food products, besides which almost all soap bars have a natural base of saponified lard or oil. In good news, though, the company did just recently switch to solar power.

Indigo Wild - makes very yummy-smelling soap, and all-natural too (except that I did notice their Frankincense and Myrrh scent has "fragrance oil" listed as an ingredient). But made with a goat's milk base, so not acceptable to vegans. I do like that they made the effort to use mineral pigments instead of dyes, though.

Edited to add: Another independent soap company is The Enterprising Kitchen. They make great non-milk-based soaps (not sure whether they use artificial colors or fragrances, and they do use honey).


----------



## groovynaturemama

this is news to me







how lame...


----------



## beansmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
If you like the Burt's Bees products, you might want to check out the Clear Hills Honey company. They make some really nice beeswax creams and lotions and lip balms, and it's a family owned business.

http://www.clearhillshoney.com/

Wow...thanks for that link. I'm only 45 minutes away from this company and never even knew about them!!


----------



## beansmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
I have same question. I think it is really cool that Toms is now in major grocery and pharmacy stores now. It opens the market up for them. They could not do that on their own but after they got bought they did. Now more and more people will buy natural deo and toothpaste, etc. Same now for Burts. As long as the products stay the same, it helps them to have access to manufacturing larger quantities and distributing to major stores. So more people will buy them. Seems good for all. More and more people are interested in natural and organic products so everyone wins.

check this out

http://cornucopia.org/index.php/who-owns-organic/

I don't think that the integrity of the company is worth more money...these "natural" companies are selling out to large companies that test on animals and destroy our environment...and only care about profits. How "natural" is that?


----------



## beansmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
Ack! We love Burt's Bees AND Tom's of Maine









I saw the suggestion for Clear Hills Honey but does anyone have any replacement suggestions for Tom's? We use their deodorant and toothpaste. I use a fluoride free cinnamint, DS uses the kids fluoride free and DP uses their dry mouth formula. I hate sell outs









I just bought a tube of "SPRY" speariment and we really like it. It's very minty and it has no floride...just Xylitol - which i'm not sure if you know about it, sounds fake but it's a natural sweetner that is actually EXCELLENT for your teeth health. It completely changes the bacterial enivronment in your mouth and prevents cavaties, plaque, etc.

If they are owned by some big company - i'm not sure...but once the tube is gone we are gonna start making our own tooth powder with bakingsoda, xylitol, peppermint extract.

Deodorant? Just use cornstarch and a few drops of your favorite EO.


----------



## quelindo

Does anyone know if Weleda and Avalon Organics are still independently owned?

I actually was not a fan of Burt's Bees to begin with -- I bought a few of their products and after seeing "fragrance" on many of their ingredient lists and finding the scents to be way too strong, I stopped.

I use "real" ingredients (coconut oil, olive oil, honey) for most of my beauty products but I do use Weleda and Avalon Organics for a few things.


----------



## EdnaMarie

I'm with those who don't want the little guys to sell out. I wish we could have more production through a larger number of smaller companies that grow, produce, and sell locally. I don't like Burt's anyway (I got a ton as gifts). It's not so much about animal testing with me (though it does somewhat)- what concerns me is competition and the possibility of getting stuff that is locally made of truly organic ingredients. :sigh:


----------



## kpb

weleda is sticking to their guns, as they have for decades plus.....their integrity is still intact!

I'm not so sure about Avalon....bought their stuff way back when and didn't care for it.....like you, we use coconut oil and jojoba oil and mix in EOs, and then buy weleda and aubrey organics products....seems to be the easiest (mentally and economically







) combo....


----------



## *clementine*

kpb said:


> weleda is sticking to their guns, as they have for decades plus.....their integrity is still intact!
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that Weleda hasn't been bought out. I LOVE their products. I was bathing tonight and made Dh come in and smell my hair while it was lathered. I told him that every time I use their baby shampoo on my hair it gives me pause. The smell is so.....real I guess. And sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading somewhere that they pick the flowers etc used in their products during peak times when the moon is full- something like that. Can't remember exacally, but it was neat.
> As far as BB goes, I haven't bought their stuff in ages because it sucks now. Makes sense if they were bought out. I noticed a change awhile back.
> I'm disgusted that big business is taking over the organic world.
> It's so wrong on SO many levels.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Does anyone know who owns Nature's Gate? TIA!


----------



## lorelei

The gist I'm getting is that the head honchos at Burt's want us to believe that this is actually a good thing. Like Burt's becoming part of the product line will induce Clorox to clean up their act. Highly unlikely in my opinion.

Personally, I don't really get why a "natural" company like Burt's would get into bed, so to speak, with one of the big chemical companies like Clorox. Other than money.

If Clorox was truly interested in cleaning up their act, I'm sure they could find a ton of folks willing to help them on that path. Without a co. like Burts needing to sell out to accomplish it.

To a pp who says blame the little guys- if the company is publicly traded, it's up to the stockholders primarily. So while we consumers are buying products based on a belief that we're doing the right thing, trying to buy natural, sustainably produced items, the stockholders and big corps are interested in one thing- the almighty dollar.

As far as "bringing natural products to a wider audience..." I've seen Tom's in Walgreens as far back as at least 5 years ago. Same for Burt's. I doubt seriously that they were having distrubition issues- unless they're wanting to ship their stuff globally. In which case, I have to wonder again about the real motives of these "sustainable" companies.










Sorry, I'll step down now. It just really irks me. WTF is the point of having organic, or natural brands if they're all bought up by the big bad wolves that have caused a lot of the mess in our environment. That goes for foods, as well as beauty products.


----------



## jamsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorelei* 








WTF is the point of having organic, or natural brands if they're all bought up by the big bad wolves that have caused a lot of the mess in our environment. That goes for foods, as well as beauty products.

Because that is the All-American way my friend!









Disgusting isn't it?


----------



## lorelei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamsmama* 
Because that is the All-American way my friend!









Disgusting isn't it?


Too true!!!


----------



## selendang

How sad. I never really liked BB but I did use their sunscreen bc it is readily available in Canada and is chemical free even though it stunk to high heaven. Big companies buy out little companies. As terrible as it is, I almost expect it when a little company makes great products.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
Does anyone know who owns Nature's Gate? TIA!

Quoting myself here, but does anyone know the answer?


----------



## tinasquirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
Quoting myself here, but does anyone know the answer?

As of 2006, it was owned by a New York-based private equity investment firm. (Who also owns Arbonne.)

http://www.harvpart.com/news/releases/2006_01_04.html


----------



## greenwoman2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpb* 
weleda is sticking to their guns, as they have for decades plus.....their integrity is still intact!

I'm not so sure about Avalon....bought their stuff way back when and didn't care for it.....like you, we use coconut oil and jojoba oil and mix in EOs, and then buy weleda and aubrey organics products....seems to be the easiest (mentally and economically







) combo....

At the Avalon website, it certainly appears that they are not owned by anyone else, and they own Alba and one or two other natural product companies.

http://avalonorganics.com/?title=FAQ%27s#j1

They also state that they do not do animal testing, and they require that their suppliers do not test on animals as well.

BTW, I am the owner of Clear Hills Honey, and I want to thank those of you who mentioned our little company. The reason I started making my products is because I have allergies to artificial colors and fragrance, and I found it difficult to find quality pure natural bath and body products. Our lip balm is lanolin free because every time I tried a lip balm with lanolin in it, the back of my throat became very irritated.

We are a family of beekeepers, and I use our beeswax, propolis, and honey in our products. Our family is very anti-conglomerate, and we will never sell to a corporation, and our products will always be made in the US. We would rather stay small than sell out to a corporation that will put nasty things in products with our name on it or outsource the work to slave labor factories in other countries.

I hope that you all don't mind that I posted my little speel here!


----------



## ian'smommaya

looking at your website right now. everything looks so great. thank you for doing what you do. :heart:


----------



## mad4mady

I am so sad this has happened









Can anyone recommend a good toothpaste company for me and my dd now??? I loved toms kids and adult paste.


----------



## E.V. Lowi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mad4mady* 
I am so sad this has happened









Can anyone recommend a good toothpaste company for me and my dd now??? I loved toms kids and adult paste.

Weleda makes great toothpaste- one for children and one for adults. I love all their products, especial the pure rose oil for my face- it works perfectly.


----------



## greenwoman2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mad4mady* 
I am so sad this has happened









Can anyone recommend a good toothpaste company for me and my dd now??? I loved toms kids and adult paste.

Weleda is awesome, and Desert Essence makes a good one too. That is what we use now since switching from Tom's.


----------



## greenwoman2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
looking at your website right now. everything looks so great. thank you for doing what you do. :heart:

Thank you!


----------



## BiscuitBaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorelei* 
The gist I'm getting is that the head honchos at Burt's want us to believe As far as "bringing natural products to a wider audience..." I've seen Tom's in Walgreens as far back as at least 5 years ago. Same for Burt's. I doubt seriously that they were having distrubition issues- unless they're wanting to ship their stuff globally. In which case, I have to wonder again about the real motives of these "sustainable" companies.

I was thinking the same thing! I have seen Toms and Burts at drugstores like Walgeens, CVS and Savon for YEARS! I remember back in the day when I could only find Burts Bees products in small boutiques. I introduced my hubby to their lip balm 8 years ago and it is still my favorite.









I found a lip blam on drugstore.com and like it a lot, but it doesn't have the same tingly feeling as burts.

It is called Chicken Poop









The Name....Chicken Poop comes from Jamie's goofy grandpa replying to her complaint of having dry lips. He'd say, "I know how to fix those dry lips, I'll rub some chicken poop on 'em so you won't be lickin' 'em." Brilliant, don't you think?

THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS NO POOP!!

INGREDIENTS:
All natural 100% pure non-GMO soy, jojoba, sweet orange, lavender, bees wax.

http://ilovechickenpoop.com/index.html


----------



## potatofairy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiscuitBaby* 

I found a lip blam on drugstore.com and like it a lot, but it doesn't have the same tingly feeling as burts.


theres a kind of hippy lip stuff called 'hempermint' that is tingly like burt's!
http://www.mermaidsays.com/body/lipbalm.html


----------



## BiscuitBaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *potatofairy* 
theres a kind of hippy lip stuff called 'hempermint' that is tingly like burt's!
http://www.mermaidsays.com/body/lipbalm.html

Thanks! It must be the peppermint that I love. I'll put that one on my list.


----------



## babycarrier

Avalon looks to be owned by Hain corp. Went to look up for product return and there was the Hain name.


----------



## mad4mady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006* 
Weleda is awesome, and Desert Essence makes a good one too. That is what we use now since switching from Tom's.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *E.V. Lowi* 
Weleda makes great toothpaste- one for children and one for adults. I love all their products, especial the pure rose oil for my face- it works perfectly.









Thank you







Do they sell Weleda or do I need to order online???

I found this interesting when I went to Henry's and asked the manager about Tom's. He said that he hadn't heard anything about it being sold and had just talked to the Tom's rep a few days before who said nothing about it. It is likely that he just wanted me to go away and buy the Tom's anyway but perhaps they are trying to keep this quite to keep customers. LOL then the Henry's guy told me that they had been bought out buy Smart and Final. It is hard to find any product that hasn't been bought out it seems


----------



## funkygranolamama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiscuitBaby* 
I was thinking the same thing! I have seen Toms and Burts at drugstores like Walgeens, CVS and Savon for YEARS! I remember back in the day when I could only find Burts Bees products in small boutiques. I introduced my hubby to their lip balm 8 years ago and it is still my favorite.









I found a lip blam on drugstore.com and like it a lot, but it doesn't have the same tingly feeling as burts.

It is called Chicken Poop









The Name....Chicken Poop comes from Jamie's goofy grandpa replying to her complaint of having dry lips. He'd say, "I know how to fix those dry lips, I'll rub some chicken poop on 'em so you won't be lickin' 'em." Brilliant, don't you think?

THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS NO POOP!!

INGREDIENTS:
All natural 100% pure non-GMO soy, jojoba, sweet orange, lavender, bees wax.

http://ilovechickenpoop.com/index.html


chicken poop is also sold at walgreens. a great sub for burts lip balm is dr bronners peppermint lip balm, and i'm pretty sure it's vegan.


----------



## jayell79

My local health food store has started replacing some Burt's Bees products with Badger Balm. I'm in love with their lip balm! They are much better than Burt's Bees IMO. All 100% natural, no fragrance oils, no animal testing, and most everything is organic. I don't believe they are owned by anyone else. www.badgerbalm.com


----------



## milmama

Not sure what the rules are about advertising here, but I've got to say that I'm a consultant for a company called Daisy Blue Naturals. You can access my website at angie.daisybluenaturals.com . Why am I a consultant? Because I want their discount because I LOVE their products. All natural, small company, only sold at home parties and not retail stores SO that the educational aspect of why one should choose natural products is involved. I love being a consultant (never thought I would), and would love to give you more info if you pm me. We sell lip balm, baby products, face products, essential oils, lotions, laundry soap, and more. Check it out







Thanks for reading my plug. I only write it because I think it's great!


----------



## zen_monster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 







: I can't wait until all the products I use are owned by the same huge, evil corporation.

........ which is why I now make all my own. With the exception of Burt's Bees lipsticks....... which they stopped making









There's just something wrong about Clorox, of all companies, buying out Burt's Bees. Bummer.

.... Now I'm going to have to formulate a lipstick!!!!


----------



## karne

I can second the recc. for Badger products. I always used something callled sleep balm or baby sleep balm when putting my kids to bed-would rub a bit on their hands to leave a "mommy smell", and they loved it. We love their lip balm!


----------



## bjorker

This is terribly depressing. I was never much a fan of Burt's Bees, but it doesn't really matter. Why are all these companies selling out to the big'uns? Are they really given that great of a deal? You'd think that being in the natural products business would mean that they give a damn to some extent... and have certain morals to keep.

GAH.

It's impossible to keep the good guys and the bad guys straight these days!
Who I'm giving money to and what kind of practices I'm helping to fund is very important to me. But it's so hard to pay attention without going a little nuts.


----------



## jenerationx

So is anyone still using Burts or did you switch? Just curious!


----------



## dbsam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenerationx* 
So is anyone still using Burts or did you switch? Just curious!


We switched.
We weren't using too much BB's anymore anyway so instead of their lip balm we use Badger, instead of their cuticle cream I use olive oil, instead of their apricot oil I'm using vitamin E oil, and other than that we switched prior to the sale because we found products we liked better. As far as the Tom's toothpaste, we are still using the toothpaste we had on hand and I haven't found a new brand yet. The ped dentist recommended Tanner's Tasty Paste but I haven't had time to research it.


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenerationx* 
So is anyone still using Burts or did you switch? Just curious!

We switched


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenerationx* 
So is anyone still using Burts or did you switch? Just curious!

We haven't had to buy any new products yet but when we run out of the lip balm we will buy a different brand.


----------



## guest^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shoe* 
Why is it bad that they were bought by Clorox? Just asking.

Haven't read the replies....

I am sure this has been brought up, but I will reiterate.....

Because.... Clorox pollutes the earth, does permanent damage to our bodies, tests on animals, contributes money towards other companies/causes/polititicians that I despise. Just to name a few *major* reasons.








:


----------



## Astoria

Weleda is connected to the biodynamic agriculture / waldorf schools / anthroposophy movement. They won't sell out because its a whole cultural thing they're a part of. They are very serious about everything being not just organic but totally biodynamically grown. I've visited their showroom in New York state and talked with people there -- very gung ho. I'm a little so-so about the Waldorf thing now (we had a mixed experience with it), but I can say as far as Weleda goes, their products are very very good, effective, pure, etc.... Their calendula lotion and oil cured the eczema on my hands that I had had for over 4 years and tried everything on. Supporting them is definitely supporting an alternative community.


----------



## ecoteat

I missed this thread the first time around, but I remember this article from back in January and it doesn't look like anyone else linked it:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/06/business/06bees.html
I love Burt's attitude about the whole thing.

I used to always use their lip balm, but now I make my own, so I don't buy their products anyway. I don't like seeing big corporations owning and conreoling so much, but on the other hand, I don't mind people profiting from their good ideas too much. Although I did refuse to sell my Ben and Jerry's stock back to the company when they sold out, I was so upset they were selling. So maybe I do mind? I guess I'm pretty confused about it all!


----------



## tresleo

How disappointing.









But definitely not surprising. I kinda figured when I saw their lip balm and cremes popping up in Giant supermarket.









I won't buy their products. That's great that Clorox is trying to be more responsible, but I'm not going to pay them to do it. I'll use vinegar instead.


----------



## CarsonBookworm

Bah! All of this is news to us! We'd just purchased replacements for some of the BB products that we use (especially the baby hair and body wash and Buttermilk Lotion and Lip Balm.)

Looks like we'll need to look elsewhere now. After our current stash is used up, no more BB.


----------



## CarsonBookworm

We are in the process of switching over to Aubrey Organics Bodycare products for DD.....please tell me that they are NOT owned by some crazy conglomerate!


----------



## Turquesa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamapoppins* 
Haven't read the replies....

I am sure this has been brought up, but I will reiterate.....

Because.... Clorox pollutes the earth, does permanent damage to our bodies, tests on animals, contributes money towards other companies/causes/polititicians that I despise. Just to name a few *major* reasons.








:

You mean it's not enough that they labeled themselves "green" and started slapping leaf logos on their products?







<sarcasm>


----------



## gypsyhips26

Re: Aubrey Organics

I was just on their website and it doesn't look like they are part of a conglomerate...at least not that I could tell...


----------



## medaroge

Ok, eta: I see that they were bought by clorox, yuck-o.


----------



## binkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 







: I can't wait until all the products I use are owned by the same huge, evil corporation.

So I know I'm replying to this, like, a year later, but I think this is worth saying anyway. This is a BIG reason to buy handmade; in addition to supporting someone earning a living wage (we hope) from their craft, you can more or less guarantee they won't be bought out by a corporation. Plus, usually you can have a nice conversation with the person who's making your personal care products and get definite answers about very specific concerns you might have. Etsy.com is a good place to start -- there are several MDC mamas who sell things on there, even.









It's worth bookmarking the Coming Clean Campaign and Skin Deep to look up information about nationally branded personal care stuff.


----------



## CarsonBookworm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gypsyhips26* 
Re: Aubrey Organics

I was just on their website and it doesn't look like they are part of a conglomerate...at least not that I could tell...

Thanks for looking for me!







:


----------

